# Need a Cheap Portrait Set Up (Flash, Backdrop..)



## feRRari4756 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok guys I am doing shots for a dance next week. 

They will just be standard shots of couples and I need the following at THE CHEAPEST price:

Backdrop 
Flash
Umbrella to shoot the flash into (on stand)
Reflectors (if needed)
WHAT EVER ELSE YOU THINK

The backdrop can I buy a paper one somewhere? Like what is the cheapest backdrop made for photography?

Flash: Im getting the Speedlite EX 430 II

What should I shoot it into? An umbrella? or like a soft box or something?

Would reflecdtors come in handy? (I will only be using one flash)


----------



## JerryPH (Jan 21, 2009)

You're buying this today... but do you know how to use them for best effect??

Your questions really show that you have very limited experience in this.  Honestly, you need more than a week to get even remotely comfortable with this stuff, which by your questions, show you've never even looked at.

Have you considered how you are going to trigger that remote flash?  Otpical slave... not at dance you're not... the lights and other people with their cameras will trigger your flash till the battery is dry.  Remote triggers?  The cheapie GI Cactus?  They take several weeks to come in from China, and MPEX in Ohio delivered mine in 3 weeks from Ohio to Canada.  Pocket wizards?  Get at least $350 for 2 triggers ready. 

Fast hints:  Google for prices and strobist.com for 3-6 weeks of devoted reading and practice for the lighting end of things.  Use the forum sponsors, they are known good and reliable sources for equipment.

But here is a thought... if all it took was a few days, to learn how to properly light a person or 2... would there be that many books, DVDs, seminars and people telling you that its very challenging to do right?  www.strobist.com would be out of a job in a week if it was that easy. 

How many people are you shooting?  1?  20?  A single umbrella and a strobe is NOT going to get you very far, to be honest.  1-2 people and thats about it.

So, what do you need:

- a dSLR camera
- umbrella
- swivel bracket
- lightstand
- trigger/receiver (long sync wire in a pinch)
- (ack the 430 doesn't have a sync port!) hotshoe adapter with sync socket
 - strobe
- 8-pack of 2700mah NiMH batteries, and a matching battery charger
- reflectors are optional, but do work well if you know how
- backdrop?  At a dance?  Pass on it.  Find a nice location and integrate it into your pics.


Except for the batteries, charger which you can get at Walmart, the GI Cactus V2s triggers that come from Hong Kong or MPEX.com, everything else you can get at either Adorama or BH Photo.


----------



## feRRari4756 (Jan 21, 2009)

Okay well I at least need a background. Can I buy a paper background from somewhere? or do they only sell muslin?

Does Ritz Camera sell this stuff?


----------



## JerryPH (Jan 21, 2009)

feRRari4756 said:


> Okay well I at least need a background. Can I buy a paper background from somewhere? or do they only sell muslin?
> 
> Does Ritz Camera sell this stuff?



I don't usually buy at Ritz or Wolfe camera... more expensive.

BH photo does, do a search for BOTERO backdrops but thats portable backdrops, not paper (I'd NEVER bring a huge paper roll to a dance!!).  Can you even tell me what you MUST have a background?  I read the words "a dance"... I would have a MILLION places there that would let me capture the feeling of the place and not need to lug around something that is NOT going to add to the quality of your pics.  A backdrop is going to limit you to ONE area... use the scenery!!

Do you have a budget?  If you get a paper backdrop, how are you going to suspend it?  Have someone to help you carry and set this all up?  A 10 foot wide paper roll is VERY heavy and not something one person can carry alone with their equipment.


----------



## Joves (Jan 21, 2009)

Hell you can go to a fabric shop for muslin and it would be cheaper. You would just have to improvise holding it up nicely.


----------

